# I Don't Understand?



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

I am at a total loss to understand what is going on? After 35yrs of IBS/D suffering and all the MD's, therapies and Psychmed nightmares, I discovered Mike Mahoney's Audioprogram100 nearly a year ago and have a new life! Many others here are proclaiming similar success or substantial relief! None of us would have this fortune without the efforts of Mike,Eric,and Marilyn to help spread the word and answer questions. Eric has worked very hard to present "facts" on the IBS BB in an effort to offer our relief to others. He is met with skeptics, arguement and "shouting down". Many of us are posting on the IBS BB and other BB's here and we at least owe the Newbies a chance for something better! They will never know if those of us with success stories don't spread the truth but just joke and have fun. I don't have thin skin and am not afraid to tell the truth and hope the rest here will make more of an effort because Eric has become exhausted at the constant turmoil! The skeptics over there convince the newbies that HT doesn't offer the relief that we know awaits and they will never come here to find out. I hope we can all make a better effort on their behalf? Thanks, NorbPS: If you are concerned about being attacked there just send a newbie that is asking for help a "private message" or e-mail and relate your success and invite them here!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, i have been telling people that ask for help. One person seemed totally against the idea, but still came to have a wee looky!I always tell people about it now. Poor Eric trys his hardest, but people will always be skepical and there is nothing much we can all do about it! You could recommemed it until your blue in the face!I really don't care if i get critisim for it now! I can not be bothered with the agro!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Some people have to just be ready for the idea of hypno let alone personally trying the process. It is an uphill battle for sure. This is hard but we will have to pick up some slack is all. We all know what links Eric uses to explain things. We can suggest people read them. But other than that... they gotta be ready. Yes, it is getting a bit much for me to decipher all the technical science stuff, but I'm trying. I can 'sometimes' tell a good study when I see one, but LOL I wouldn't count on me for that, if you know what I mean. LOL Hey, all any of us can do is the best we can. I'm sure with the success that hypno has shown with so many folks, word will travel. I try to help out as many as I can. I think brand new-bies aren't necessarily ready to hear about hypno. So it is a case of watching them for a bit & see how they are doing and what they are open to. It IS time consuming and not everyone has ALOT of time, but if we all get over to the other foums here & there, ya never know. We might make a dent in filling the hole Eric has left.







It would be great to have everyone here who is no longer here because of the success of the hypno. But then again, they are out enjoying their lives and that was the point right? So those of us who are here maybe can just do our best to explain hypno and guide folks who seem to be open to it. I dunno.Just my 2 cents.BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Eveyone sums it up nicely... HI Norb, Spliff and BQ !







Mike says his first patients were all those who the docs had given up on, and do HT as a last resort. We can put the info out there, and after that, it is best to just back off. People sometimes have their mind set anyway, but for those who are truly trying to find ways to be helped, they usually do the research and come to an educated-intellectual(rather than an emotional) decision. We all know it works, we have the studies and research reports; after that, it is up to the person to decide, and to do it in their own time....That said, Norb, you are a good guy... and like Eric, you wanna shout it to the world that there is finally something that is really helpful, and that you needn't suffer... Mike has been doing this for years. The medical profession is slogged down and things move slowly. But in the meantime, there will be those of us who will continue to help in our own way, and give the info, then leave it be....Thanks for the kind words.... on behalf of those of us who suffer... we are all here to support..thanks to all that help!  Peace ~


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So Marilyn, Is the info I put out there ok?


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

It seems to be a quirk of human nature to reject ideas that are foreign to them.e.g. I had posted a couple of times about Paradoxical Intention (Logotherapy), because I found it to be very helpful, but as far as I know, I am the only IBSer that has ever used it.I had used self-hypno since I was a teenager (a long time ago) to help with school, tests, and later in professional problem solving, so to me, Mike's tapes seemed the obvious way to go here.Anyway, here is my solution to the problem of getting people to try things that are good for them, without arguments. If I had my 'druthers, there would be a spreadsheet with a row for each IBS treatment. Each person who had used the treatment could score it based upon its effectiveness. There would be columns in the spreadsheet for:1. Treatment name2. # of people who had tried it3. sum of the scores4. average score5. links to articles, etc. about itSomething like hypno would show up with a lot of people having tried it, and (nearly?) everyone giving it a high score. Something like Paradoxical Intention would show up with one person trying it, but it would have a high score, so others would be able to decide if they want to read about it.But I don't often have my 'druthers, so I'll just put up the idea & see what anyone else thinks of it.







LTL


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Super! BQ Kudos!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

norb, what can I say? I am guilty of not being as open about it as some other people here. I am still halfway through it, so I am still experimenting. I make my promise here to be more active. I am so grateful for people like eric, marylin, michael (of course), bq, you and a whole bunch of others who have been patient enough to answer every question and clarify every doubt I have had. Yes, there is a natural tendency to reject something like this; specially because we have tried everything else and this just seems so easy, that is hard to believe.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Okay, like BQ said, I'm one of those who has been out there enjoying the life I've been given back thanks to the success from the HT. I keep meaning to come back here more often to offer encouragement/help, but I don't always find the time. Plus I think I sound like a broken record when I say "do the tapes" "do the tapes"! I really think I'm "cured"! Aside from the mind armies which are getting better but very slowly I don't have IBS symptoms any more.I don't know why people are resistant to change. The few people I've tried to get to do the tapes have not been open to it. Go figure!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Everyone, I'm not chastising anyone here just suggesting we all try a little harder even if done with newer members in a "private message" or e-mail. Spliff, BQ,LTL,Marilyn and Zay, ya'll are trying to spread the word and that is great and it is very frustating when it seems to "ring" hollow. BR, like you I feel great and the IBS symptoms are mostly gone. Eric has taken a lot of flak from supposed expert contradictory advice and I can't help him fight back from a point of education except from reading and studying on the 'net. I do have a lifetime of suffering and experience and yes, repeating it over and over gets old. There seems no other way to spread the word but tell personal stories and others will either take our advice or leave it, but they need to know that the help is here! Best wishes, Norb


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Norb,I know what you mean. BQ is absolutely right, you have to be ready for hypnosis. You pretty much have to have tried everything, without success. You have to be ready to believe, to learn, to commit, and accept success. It takes a while to get to that point. If a GI sent a first-time patient to a hypnotherapist, it would probably be less successful than it is. The patient would not commit to the 100 days because the belief would not be there. They would still search, try every suggestion presented to them, and say hypnotherapy did not work for them. That would not be best for hypnotherapy as a remedy.Eric and I have gone through this time after time. It is so frustrating to present a treatment and be ignored, berated, and argued with. I know I just want to throw up my hands and say "why bother."It is up to us to continue to spread the information as best we can. A few will come to us, ask tons of questions, try the tapes, ask more questions, and their sypmtoms will improve. We need to be there for them.AZ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hey Norb!







I've been spreading the word everywhere and at every opportunity I can - including in the UK IBS Chat I run on sundays. They will tell you!







I agree it is hard, and sometimes people are not ready to listen, but for my part I'm out there trying to help. It is unfortunate people see hypnotherapy as a last chance saloon, and its not just sufferers that need educating, doctors and specialists also.All we can do is keep at it, keep promoting it and keep supporting other members....Clair


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Clair, you sure have been spreading the word and that is great!







A lot of people need to "lose" the pill mentality, it just doesn't work! Instant gratification? Quick fix? It is hard to get others to see and facts roll off a lotta folks like water off a duck! But when they hear enough members brag about getting substantial relief with Mike's tapes they think,"maybe I should look into this"? Best wishes, Norb


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Unfortuantly, anything that isn't accepted by western medicine or approved by the FDA, people are skeptical about. Even though accupunture is centuries old (for instance) people question it because of what western medicine and pharmisutical marketing has done to brainwash the minds of consumers into thinking a pill is the only/ best answer. And it has worked!! It is the same with hypnotherapy. not to mention people are so used to "stage hypnotherapy" and silly things of this nature. When this is someone's only exposure to hypnotherapy of course they are going to be reluctant.the reality of it is that anyone who has found their way to this site has already seen a western doctor (or several) who probobly hasn't been able to to jack to help them, and has told them they have IBS because there is no other answer. Personally, if someone told me that rubbing sage on my forehead every night was going to help me live a happier IBS-free life, you better belive I'd be smudging that #### on my forehead at least for a couple nights! I am not saying I won't take any pills to live a better life, if I have to. But Im not going to submit before trying everything alternative first.If it is any consolation, I wouldn't have gotten the tapes if I never found this site. I am still only a few days into it...so I can't make any assesment either way.hi. My rant for the day


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Eveyone, the support is very much appreciated and needed.







What can I say, I hope with education on IBS and HT and CBT it will become more accepted by the general public and all of us need to help and do our part the best we all can to end IBS suffering. Thanks everyone, you are all the best.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Thanks, Norb, for letting me know this all was happening over here. Well, OK, it seems to me -- hold on for this brilliant thought -- that Rome was not built in a day. Eric and Mike, above all, have experienced this. If you look at history, I think the most cutting edge ideas take years and years to gain mainstream acceptance. I am not positive, but pretty sure that psychotherapy itself took years to become accepted. Perhaps some aspect of an idea takes hold among the "trendies" (i.e, hypnotism to stop smoking, etc.), but generally, it faces an uphill climb. Hmm -- ve vould call zis "resistance!" (I'm only half kidding here, because when you think about what the tapes are asking you to do -- look inside yourself -- that is very scary to some people. In fact, real change is scary to people, isn't it? We are attached to our old, familiar ways, even if it isn't getting us anywhere anymore. My ex-shrink told me that when he sees children in custody court who have been physically abused, they scream and cry in resistance at being removed from the abusing parent -- it's all they _know!_) (geez, that must have been the longest parenthetical paragraph ever written!) Anyway, society as a whole is no different. We live in a "Mother's Little Helper" society (Norb, Eric, whose song was that?). The "in" thing in psychiatry, I understand, is to scorn the idea of a subconscious -- all emotional problems are faulty brain wiring ("better living through chemistry"!) I'm glad Mike chose not to go that route, but I bet he sees it all too often. Anyway, get as old as Norb and I, and you see things happen in waves -- we had the conservative 50's followed by the free-spirited 60's, the backlash law-and-order Nixon years followed by the yuppie "Me" decade, and the ahem, "Reagan years." Right now, we're in the age of easy gratification, right? Guess that doesn't quite address the "current" antagonism on the board. I go, I come back --"it's" always there! Anyway, Eric knows that his ancestor struggled to find the South Pole, too! It comes with the turf, doesn't it? I better shut up.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

"Doctor please, some more of these, outside the door, she took four more....I'll be letting Norb guess the title and artist if his brain isn't too fried to remember!did I just date myself, Judy????







LOL


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Judy and Marilyn, "Mother's Little Helper" was written by Mick Jagger and Keith Richards- The Rolling Stones!














Norb


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

I don't know which member anonymously sent this to me but I thought it would be a good chuckle for all, especially Mike,Eric and Marilyn! Norb the terrible?? The Hypnotist!It was opening night at the Orpheum and the Amazing Claude was topping the bill. People came from miles around to see the famed hypnotist do his stuff. As Claude took to the stage, he announced, "Unlike most stage hypnotists who invite two or three people up onto the stage to be put into a trance, I intend to hypnotize each and every member of the audience." The excitement was almost electric as Claude withdrew a beautiful antique pocket watch from his coat. I want you each to keep your eye on this antique watch. It's a very special watch. Its been in my family for six generations. He began to swing the watch gently back and forth while quietly chanting, "Watch the watch, watch the watch, watch the watch...."The crowd became mesmerized as the watch swayed back and forth, light gleaming off its polished surface.Hundreds of pairs of eyes followed the swaying watch, until suddenly it slipped from the hypnotist's fingers and fell to the floor, breaking into a hundred pieces. "Sh*t" said the hypnotist.<<It took three weeks to clean up the theater.>>


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Judy, and he ended up getting credit for dicovering the North and South Pole.







Norb, that is a good joke.







I want to thnk you guys again for all your help and support on all this, and the continued support to get the word out on how effective HT can really be for most poeples IBS. Thanks again.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

NORB!!!!

















































.....I'm telling that one to Mike!!! HMMMM, what word do I use...must be lady-like....Thanks for sharing! I actually DID LOL!!!!


----------

